# OPI: Miss Universe collection



## zadidoll (May 14, 2011)

OPI: Miss Universe collection

A friend of ours is Cheyenne Van Tine, the current Miss Washington Teen USA, when I first saw these I immediately thought of her. Chey will be competing in the Miss Teen USA pageant this summer and I'm sure she would just LOVE to get these polishes from the OPI: Miss Universe collection. Miss Teen USA is the "little sister" to Miss USA who goes on to compete in the Miss Universe pageant in January. We wish Chey all our love and best wishes for her as she competes for the title of Miss Teen USA in July!
 




There are four colors in the collection:




Congeniality is My Middle Name, Crown Me Already!, It's MY Year, Swimsuit... Nailed It!

These should retail for $8.50 each and should be available in July.


----------



## Ngelic (May 14, 2011)

Crown Me Already! looks really pretty. I'm just loving O.P.I's glitter polishes, sooo darn pretty!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2011)

Here's a larger picture of the polishes.





I haven't seen this collection available for pre-order on any of my supply sites yet so I'm not entirely sure if these will come out in July or not. Seems strange there hasn't been any official fan fare for this collection.


----------



## kayjay (May 14, 2011)

Pretty colors! I like Congeniality is my Middle Name and Swimsuit...Nailed It.


----------



## vixie13 (May 14, 2011)

These I really like! You can rock these colors all year too!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Those bottom 2 colors are gorgeous.


----------



## llehsal (May 16, 2011)

Love the last two.  I have two similiar colours though, both from Sinful Colours.


----------



## Geek2 (May 21, 2011)

The last 2 colors are so pretty!! Can't wait for this collection!


----------



## perlanga (May 22, 2011)

I'm a huge Miss Universe fan, I'll probably buy all to have as a collectors item!


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

Official release date will be June 14, 2011 which is five days before the live final show on NBC.


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 28, 2011)

These look really pretty! LOVING Swimsuit... Nailed it!


----------



## wtfrain (May 30, 2011)

Im not a huge fan of that shade of blue  but i like the other 3


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the blue and silver, but I'm not a huge fan of the other shades.  Maybe they're better in person.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 1, 2011)

I like all of them... the blue is probably the only one I wouldn't wear.. but it sure is pretty!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. I really like these.  I wonder if they come in mini size?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't seen any mini-sets on any of the distributors sites at this time so I don't think there will be a mini-set. I could be wrong though.


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup (Jun 3, 2011)

It's MY Year is gorgeous!!!! I might have to go and pick it up


----------



## Carol D. (Jun 4, 2011)

The Congeniality Is My Middle Name looks gorgeous, I may have to try that one.


----------



## Aly Kay (Jun 6, 2011)

The colors look so pretty...esp the purplish color!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2011)

They're gorgeous but that's not the reason I'm jealous. Check THIS picture out of what each contestant got at their makeup stations!





http://www.kansascity.com/2011/06/06/2930367/2011-miss-usa-contestants-arrive.html#slide-5


----------



## Aly Kay (Jun 6, 2011)

oh WOW...im jealous too now!! lol

xoxo Aly ~

http://tumble-one.blogspot.com/


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

They're unveiling the Miss Universe collection tonight in Las Vegas!


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the metallic purple at the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jun 15, 2011)

Jealous!!! I want that collection.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 15, 2011)

These colors are so pretty, but to me they arent all that special but i do want them. i dont know about getting them all but i do know since i first saw crown me already i wanted it. Its my year also is one i want.


----------

